# "Nu credeam să învăț a muri vreodată" (Mihai Eminescu)



## irinet

Bună, 

Dat fiind faptul că am citit un articol despre viața poetului Ștefan Augustin Doinaș care, doborât de boală, amintește într-un discurs al său de aceste versuri eminesciene, m-am gândit inevitabil la cum s-ar traduce în engleză fraza din titlu, având în vedere două sau trei perspective temporale posibile ce par a reieși dintr-un adevăr ontologic și inexorabil: 
_a) este imposibil să învățăm cum "să murim" _; 
b) 'What a surprise to ever follow my steps onto the dying paths.' 
b) _am ajuns să știu cum 'să mor'_; 
c) '_nu cred că voi muri vreodată_'.( ... și nici nu a făcut-o, Eminescu fiind parte integrantă din conștiința noastră.)  

Fiindcă mă tot gândesc la faptul că, dacă poetul amintit de mine știa care îi va fi ultimul vers, cu siguranță Mihai Eminescu, pe care îl iubesc, nu simțea moartea atât de aproape de el în gândurile sale de erou revoluționar.  

În concluzie, orice altă interpretare nouă ar fi  binevenită, gândindu-mă numai la faptul ca marele nostru poet a fost tradus în perioada comunistă și nu am cunoștințe de alte traduceri. 

Deci, 

"Nu credeam să învăț a muri vreodată."
c)  'I' ve had no thoughts of  ever gaining that dying experience'.
/'Dying and its futility, I wasn' t ever thinking to memorise'. 
a) 'I didn' t think that dying could ever be learned about'.


----------



## alicip

I would say: "*I never thought that I would ever learn to die.*"
Corneliu M. Popescu translates it as: "I little thought  that I would learn to die."
Andrei Bantas translates it as: "Hardly had I thought I should learn to perish."
Adrian G. Sahlean translates it as: "I never thought I would learn how to die, ever."


----------



## irinet

I really don't believe that Eminescu ever thought of the word 'perish'. It is too much,  especially when we know, and he knew,  that nothing perishes in the Universe. 

I like C. M. Popescu' s translation instead. So, it falls more into b). 
Thank you for bringing it here.


----------



## alicip

You're welcome. I like Popescu's version as well. I think it could be slightly improved: "*I little thought that I would ever learn to die.*" And by the way I love Eminescu!


----------



## irinet

Only communists and hypocrites don't want to know or hear of what is Eminescu!

Yes, 'never/'_little/hardly_' -  'ever' opposition is important here but I don't really get the meaning. 

What do you think he really meant when writing down those thoughts: _can or need people learn how to see dying - a mere change?_ 

       It is not easy to translate Eminescu's genius ideas. The way the _Ode_ ends perplexed me much more. It starts by electrocuting my brain - "_I little thought that I would ever learn die_" - , and it ends in a higher voltage. It has to be a confession and it must have a religious key-idea to _the man and his closure. 
_
Popescu's translation with my personal addition of 'again':

"_That* I *could die in peace at last
Give back* to me* *myself* again_" ("*Pe mine* *mie* *redă-mă*")

Or 

"_That I can die in peace, *Myself
To Me,  give back again*._ "

Is this Spanish translation closer to Eminescu? 

"_No creía que algún día aprenderé morir_... " 

"... Para poder morir tranquilamente, devuelveme
¡ A mi propio ser!"


----------



## alicip

To a certain extent, I agree with this analysis:
"Discursul grav al eroului liric debutează cu o afirmaţie tulburătoare: „Nu credeam să-nvăţ a muri vrodată”, care sintetizează atitudinea fundamentală faţă de moarte a poetului exprimată în poezie. „Să-nvăţ a mu­ri” „primeşte conotaţia iniţierii în acea moar­te văzută ca eliberare, ca salvare de moarte” (Măria Manolescu). A învăţa să mori, după Eminescu, înseamnă a abandona condiţia muritorului, a trăi liber, ca nemuritorii, recăpătând dimensiunea interioară a Sinelui redat lui însuşi. A acelui Sine care, prin sin­gurul ochi al sufletului (căci „ochii tulbu­rători” sunt alungaţi), contemplă liniştit spectacolul divin. Depăşirea individualităţii, ieşirea din Sine – aceasta înseamnă suferinţa şi voluptatea morţii."
I believe we could say that Eminescu thought that he as an artist would never die. In fact he is "immortal" - a condition achieved through the power of his genius . No wonder we call him "geniul poeziei româneşti".


----------



## irinet

So, the poem could be more  about  c) type of translation, right? 
I thought so,   as he  was such a visionary poet and too optimistic soul that he couldn't have thought he would ever die!


----------



## alicip

I believe the best translation (the truest to the original) is this one: "*I little thought that I would ever learn to die." 
*As for the meaning, I think there are several ways we could interpret this line. My personal favorite interpretation is that the poet was thinking of death as being just the end of physical life and so it made little or no sense for him to continue living with the fear of dying. Therefore, he learned to die (to abandon the ways of the mortals, as dying is nothing than a revival) and to live his life to the maximum without any constraints. Learning to die is the only way to live freely.


----------



## irinet

When I am reading a poem, I really like to understand what the poet is trying to convey by his message. And I  really do not agree to Vitalie's comments. 
Doesn't a poet adress to us, the readers,  so that we can understand why he's happy or tormenting himself?

That Eminescu was not a happy soul I can understand. Geniuses are lonely and sad because of this annoying isolation that equals to 'death'. I 'm also thinking that _by accepting death he would never die_ this way. 

So, he could mean: "_I little thought that I would ever *accept* to die!_"

But I do love the way *you* are thinking about death: 

"_*Learning to die is the only way to live freely.*_" If 'learning'  is accepting.


----------



## alicip

Well, I believe if you are trying to learn something, one way or another you are accepting that something or part of that something. One cannot learn something if one is not willing to accept it - even if not entirely. If one wants "to learn to die" one must be ready to accept dying as part of our human experience. I believe Eminescu saw the experience of dying as a transient one - just as life is transient, so is death. And for him, learning to die was the only salvation (of his soul).


----------



## farscape

Vreau să vă reamintesc amândoura, *irinet* şi *alcip*, că discuţiile de pe  forumul românesc trebuie să fie exclusiv lingvistice, ceea ce nu mai  este cazul de mult în această discuţie. În plus, irinet a mai deschis o  discuţie pe o temă similară în Culture Café (vezi *aici*) - partea  filozofică se potriveşte mult mai bine acolo, mai ales că majoritatea  discuţiei e în engleză. Am să combin cele două discuţii - dacă se poate.

Acum c-am terminat cu partea de moderare, câteva idei despre traducere:
-  Când vine vorba de poezie, mai mult chair decât în cazul prozei,  contextul este esenţial - deci trebuie luat în considerare tot poemul  atunci când încercăm să traducem fie şi numai un vers
- O calitate  esenţială a poeziei eminesciene este muzicaliatea versului. Profesoara  mea de limba română din liceu, d-na Grazziela Ştefan, spunea că o  contribuţie esenţială la acea muzicalitate este dată de numărul mare de  vocale în cuvintele pe care le alege poetul. Un exerciţiu simplu de a  încerca să găseşti sinonime pentru cuvintele dintr-un vers eminescian va  arăta cu uşurinţă că poetul a folosit cuvintele cu cele mai multe  vocale, în mod natural, fără efort... Genial? 

În concluzie, o  încercare de traducere care ignoră muzicalitatea şi ritmul versului -  esenţiale la Eminescu - este sortită de la bun început eşecului. De  aceea mi se pare futilă o încercare de a traduce un vers din Eminescu,  indiferent cât de tentantă ar fi ea, mai ales când e şi ruptă de  contextul întregului poem.

Opinia mea...
f.


----------



## alicip

De acord *farscape*.


----------



## irinet

În fine, noi am putea să vorbim despre ce este al nostru, în cazul de față, M. Eminescu, aici, considerând ca fiind locul cel mai potrivit. De fapt, mă interesa o _filosofie a limbajului _eminescian. 
Este foarte important ceea ce ai spus, Farscape, despre prozodie în relația cu traductibilitatea, însă nu traducerea într-o limbă sau alta vizează întrebarea mea, ci înțelegerea acestui vers profund prin sinceritate, care, deși pare un început, el este *o continuare* a unor gânduri și a unor secvențe istorice.  

Pe de altă parte, ca o paranteză, mă gândeam, în urma acestor discuții atât de interesante pe WR, că noi "învățăm să murim", uitându-ne în viitor, de exemplu la părinții noștri. 

Totusi, un _imperfect_ ca "_nu credeam_" îmi sugerează gânduri pe care le-ai mai avut, dar asupra cărora ai revenit, deci îmi demonstrează ideea de 'continuare' a unei întrebări care este pe cale în a-și găsi răspunsul undeva și nu cred că e vorba despre 'nemurire', ci de un 'event sequel'. 

Referitor la context, acesta mă intrigă și mai mult deoarece poemul este o odă închinată 'vieții, morții, sinelui'. Contextul istoric (1883) este și mai interesant fiindcă susține ideea întregului poem, de încheiere (='closure') a unui act spiritual și o profundă tristețe ce derivă din acesta. 

Revenind asupra versului ce m-a frapat prin profunzimea sa atât de sintetică la început de poem,  cu o sintaxă atât de neașteptată, acesta îmi întărește ideea că este o _concluzie_. Deci, "Odă în metru antic" îmi pare că începe cu o concluzie! Și aici, inevitabil întreb... , mă întreb...,  
_Este '*Odă... *', de fapt, un *testament artistic al geniului nostru*?! _

Cred că punctul meu de vedere exprimat acum a fost cât se poate de lingvistic, deși așa cum s-a afirmat aici, contextul în integralitatea sa, este extrem de important când vorbim despre unul din puținele genii literare românești.

_"Mă înclin!"_


----------



## farscape

În weekend voi face schimbări în această discuție - partea strict legată de traducere rămâne pe forumul nostru și părțile care au mai mult de-a face cu filozofia le voi transfera în cealaltă discuție din Culture Café (vezi linkul de mai sus).

f.


----------

